# Self Defense Transitions 7/24 9a-1p West Boylston



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Let's close the gap between combatives and firearms. Self Defense Transitions will take you through that grey area where you are fighting someone off, and things go further South. I really don't see a lot of LE guys in my classes, and hope to see that change. Things are getting worse out there, and the training support just isn't there for us.

I'm VERY excited to offer this class, as it combines my experience as a Black Belt in Parker Kenpo, Krav Maga practitioner, and firearms instructor. The class will be physical. You will be hitting bags, working basic ground positions, and running your gun under increasing real life pressure.

July 24th 9am-1pm West Boylston Ma.

Course Information and Registration: Self Defense Transitions

Don't forget Concealed Carry Applications 2 coming up this Friday!

See you on the range!


----------

